# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Krew w spermie tylko po stosunku w prezerwatywie

## Nargul

Podczas stosunku w prezerwatywie - po kilkudniowej przerwie - zawsze pojawia mi się krew w spermie. Wydobywa się ona z cewki moczowej. Często zdejmując prezerwatywę widać jeszcze jak wycieka.

Sytuacja taka nie występuje, jeśli współżyję regularnie (tj. codziennie).

Krew nie pojawia się również w czasie masturbacji po kilku dniach wstrzemięźliwości seksualnej.

Co to może być? Co może powodować ten problem?

Dodam, że miałem kontrolę urologiczną i okazało się, że jakiś czas temu przechodziłem zapalenie prostaty. Nie wiem jednak, czy to może być przyczyną, gdyż tak jak pisałem krew jest zawsze w prezerwatywie po kilku dniach wstrzemięźliwości - nie ma jej natomiast w przypadku masturbacji.

Za odpowiedź będę wdzięczny.

----------


## Krzysztof

Pojawianie się krwi w spermie najczęściej nie świadczy o żadnej chorobie i bardzo ciężko uchwycić przyczynę tego objawu. U wielu mężczyzn pojawia się sporadycznie lub nawraca nie dając żadnych innych objawów i żadne z badań nie potwierdza istnienia jakichkolwiek nieprawidłowości. Krew w spermie pojawia się również w przypadku zapalenia prostaty lub rzadziej innych części układu moczowego, więc jeśli przechodził Pan już takie zapalenie może to świadczyć o jego nawrocie lub mieć z nim związek - być może przydałaby się kuracja antybiotykiem, dlatego zawsze warto odwiedzić lekarza. Bardzo rzadko krew w spermie może towarzyszyć nowotworowi, pasożytom lub zaburzeniom krzepnięcia. Może Proszę zwrócić uwagę, czy nie krew nie pojawia się również w moczu, czy nie występują dolegliwości w trakcie jego oddawania i jakiekolwiek inne niepokojące objawy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Jeśli chodzi o mocz, to w nim krew się nie pojawia.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Odpowiadający

Skończ używać prezerwatywy

----------


## Konieczko

Miałem bardzo podobną sytuację, przez jakiś dłuższy okres po stosunkach głównie z prezerwatywą w mojej spermie pojawiała się krew.. byłem przestraszony, bo jednak w spermie krew to nie wróży nic dobrego (tak bynajmniej myślałem), odrazu nachodziły mnie ciemne i czarne myśli, że się doigrałem itp. że coś złego mnie spotkało... byłem u jednego lekarza, nic, drugiego nic, dopiero trzeci był chyba odpowiednią osobą na odpowiednim miejscu i opowiedział mi o hematospermie, czyli: ... no i kurcze przypisał mi specjalne leki i takie tam, ale jak się potem okazało problem ustąpiłby samoczynnie nawet bez tych lekarstw za które zapłaciłem sporą kasę -.- ale po tym fakcie biegam i się rozciągam, jakość seksu i spermy jest lepsza  :Wink:  także moim zdaniem najlepiej jest po prostu dbać o siebie :Wink:

----------


## medycznaala

cześć! wstałam dziś rano bo mnie chłopak obudził na poranną przyjemność ale co się okazało?! w jego spermie pojawiła się krew! normalnie on zrobił się blady a ja sama się wystarszyłam, gdy to tylko zobaczyliśmy od razu wiedzieliśmy że coś bardzo krucze jest nie tak, to było dosłownie kilkanaście minut temu on się boi o tym mówić, chce zapomnieć ale mówię mu, że nie można tak i trzeba coś działać, bo co będzie jak za pół roku postanowimy starać się o dziecko???? a do tego czasu trochę się ogarnie, w sumie to do tej pory zdąrzyłam przeczytać jeden tekst i przeczytałam w nim, że czasem ten problem się pojawia i czasem znika samoistnie, czy to wyjąki od reguły czy rzeczywiście zdarza się tak, że pojawia się krew a potem zanika, czy jest się czym martwić i czy najlepiej będzie iść do lekarza?

----------


## nnn123

Lepiej iść.

----------

